# Bin laden and gaddafi proven dead



## Big Don (Dec 6, 2011)

BIN LADEN AND GADDAFI PROVEN DEAD
There is finally conclusive evidence that Osama bin Laden and Muammar Gaddafi are dead.
Yesterday, they both registered to vote in Chicago.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2011)

That's funny :lol:


----------

